# "cuvinte pasări"



## Mallarme

_*Cuvinte pasări *cu aripi de sânge_
_Cuvinte zburând nebune în încăperile inimii_



Textul este dintr-o poesie.  Am o întrebare despre "Cuvinte pasări".  Încerc să înterpretez asta... Vreau să ştiu dacă fie "cuvinte" fie "pasări" funcţionează ca un adjectiv.  

În engleză, câteodată, când sunt doi substantive unul lângă altul, unul funcţionează ca un adjectiv.  De exemplu, "baseball bat"... "baseball" este un fel de adjectiv care descrie "bat".  

Aş vrea să ştiu dacă aşa ceva este cazul cu "cuvinte pasări"... sau poate sunt ele doar doi cuvinte unul lângă altul.  Ce părere aveţi?

Mulţumesc!


----------



## andreiro

> Textul este dintr-o poe*z*ie. Am o întrebare despre "Cuvinte pasări". Încerc să înterpretez asta... Vreau să ştiu dacă fie "cuvinte" fie "pasări" funcţionează ca un adjectiv.


Nu. Traducerea ar fi "words *like* birds" sau în română "cuvinte *ca nişte* păsări". E folosită aici din raţiuni poetice.


> În engleză, câteodată, când sunt do*uă* substantive unul lângă altul, unul funcţionează ca un adjectiv. De exemplu, "baseball bat"... "baseball" este un fel de adjectiv care descrie "bat".


În acest caz se foloseşte prepoziţia *de*:"baseball bat"= "bâtă de baseball";"spare parts"="piese de schimb"


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc mult, andreiro  A fost foarte de ajutor.


----------



## aurette

Pay attention to andreiro's first quote: he corrected your spelling for poetry, i did the same in another one of your threads.
in Romanian it is written poezie.

hope you don't mind, but that's what gave away the fact that you are not Romanian
and please feel free to correct my English, I would much appreciate it


----------



## Mallarme

Oh no, I don't mind at all.  In fact, I'm very grateful when anyone corrects me in Romanian or French or whatever. 

Yes, I often write s instead of z and not only in 'poezie'.  I have to get used to the fact that Romanian is an almost perfectly phonetic language and doesn't have the crazy phonetic rules of English.


----------



## aurette

Mallarme said:


> Oh no, I don't mind at all. In fact, I'm very grateful when anyone corrects me in Romanian or French or whatever.
> 
> Yes, I often write s instead of z and not only in 'poezie'. I have to get used to the fact that Romanian is an almost perfectly phonetic language and doesn't have the crazy phonetic rules of English.


 

I'm glad I could help.


----------

